# Accident



## Zou (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi guys, I had an accident yesterday while I was going to pick up a rider. A car hit me from the back while I had my blinkers on trying to make a left. I am submitting the incident report form once I know the police report number. Can anyone tell me how things might look like after the accident, and how long will it take to be refunded for my damages? thank you!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Don't tell anyone you were ubering. 
Hopefully it's not too late. 

Just go through your personal insurance. 

Much better.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Since a car hit you, you need to contact their insurance company and ask them...unless it was somehow your fault.

You didn’t bother to say how much damage and you didn’t bother to say you were driving for lyft or Uber. If you are submitting to those insurance companies, remember the $1000 deductible for Uber and the $2500 deductible for lyft.

Your best (and cheapest) route is to go through the insurance of the person that hit you.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Zou said:


> Hi guys, I had an accident yesterday while I was going to pick up a rider. A car hit me from the back while I had my blinkers on trying to make a left.


1) What proof of insurance did you give to the police?

2) Do you have a rideshare endorsement on your personal policy? Do you have comp/coll? Is your insurance company aware that you operate rideshare?

3) Was the other driver cited? If so, for what offense?

4) Did you receive other driver's insurance info?

5) Have you contacted your personal or other driver's insurance company yet?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Zou said:


> Hi guys, I had an accident yesterday while I was going to pick up a rider. A car hit me from the back while I had my blinkers on trying to make a left. I am submitting the incident report form once I know the police report number. Can anyone tell me how things might look like after the accident, and how long will it take to be refunded for my damages? thank you!


Submit NOTHING


----------



## Zou (Jun 8, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't tell anyone you were ubering.
> Hopefully it's not too late.
> 
> Just go through your personal insurance.
> ...


Man! it is too late man! thank you though



SEAL Team 5 said:


> 1) What proof of insurance did you give to the police?
> 
> 2) Do you have a rideshare endorsement on your personal policy? Do you have comp/coll? Is your insurance company aware that you operate rideshare?
> 
> ...


I just gave the police my driver liscence, Registration, and the name of my personal insurance
I dont have a rideshare endorsement. my insurance is not aware that I do rideshare!
Insurance info was not exchanged
I did not contact my personal insurance company. I told the investigator that I was going to pick up a fare.



Uberbrent said:


> Since a car hit you, you need to contact their insurance company and ask them...unless it was somehow your fault.
> 
> You didn't bother to say how much damage and you didn't bother to say you were driving for lyft or Uber. If you are submitting to those insurance companies, remember the $1000 deductible for Uber and the $2500 deductible for lyft.
> 
> Your best (and cheapest) route is to go through the insurance of the person that hit you.


I unfortunately did not get the other party insurance info


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Zou said:


> I dont have a rideshare endorsement. my insurance is not aware that I do rideshare!


There are two kinds of Uber drivers:
1) those who _have_ a rideshare endorsement.
2) those who _will_.


----------



## Zou (Jun 8, 2018)

r u saying that I am screwed?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Zou said:


> I just gave the police the name of my personal insurance
> I dont have a rideshare endorsement. my insurance is not aware that I do rideshare!
> I told the investigator that I was going to pick up a fare.


Well, I hate to tell you this, but from your own statement your insurance company will now find out that you drive commercially.



Zou said:


> I unfortunately did not get the other party insurance info


Don't worry, the other driver's insurance info should be included in the police/accident report.

Was the other driver ticketed?


----------



## Zou (Jun 8, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Well, I hate to tell you this, but from your own statement your insurance company will now find out that you drive commercially.
> 
> Don't worry, the other driver's insurance info should be included in the police/accident report.
> 
> Was the other driver ticketed?


thank you!I am not sure if she was ticketed? She hit me from the back and her airbags went off. my only concern is to get money for my damages


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Wait...you said you filed an incident report. That is with Uber then. So now you have been deactivated until the damage is fixed. The Uber insurance people will call you in a couple of days so you can submit your car for estimate. You need to be proactive and go after the other guy’s insurance unless you want to pay the deductible. You will not have a rental car either unless you go through his insurance... and yes, your personal insurance will be notified that you were involved in an accident while driving commercially.


----------



## Zou (Jun 8, 2018)

Uberbrent said:


> Wait...you said you filed an incident report. That is with Uber then. So now you have been deactivated until the damage is fixed. The Uber insurance people will call you in a couple of days so you can submit your car for estimate. You need to be proactive and go after the other guy's insurance unless you want to pay the deductible. You will not have a rental car either unless you go through his insurance... and yes, your personal insurance will be notified that you were involved in an accident while driving commercially.


I appreciate your answer! I am going to go after the other operator s insurance because it seems like a good option. Do u have any recommendations going after her insurance? If my damage is 6000$ Does it mean i receive 5000$ taking off the deductible? Thanks man!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Zou said:


> I appreciate your answer! I am going to go after the other operator s insurance because it seems like a good option. Do u have any recommendations going after her insurance? If my damage is 6000$ Does it mean i receive 5000$ taking off the deductible? Thanks man!


There is no deductible on liability. You will receive the full amount. Now, please don't take this the wrong way, but I can tell from your previous posts that you are a little ignorant when it comes to at fault accidents when insurance is involved. The most important thing is to not let the other driver's insurance adjuster dictate to you.

You have the right to have your vehicle repaired at any place you see fit. You have the right to get estimates from any place you see fit and demand that their insurance company pays the full amount. You have the right to be compensated for the cost of a rental car of like model until your vehicle is repaired. You have the right to be compensated for loss of revenue since the vehicle that you operate your business for is damaged. If you do not understand everything *DO NOT *sign anything. In fact you might want to ask this forum for advice after speaking with their adjuster.

And just for future reference, aren't you starting to experience some neck and back pain after the horrendous accident that was caused by someone else?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Zou said:


> Hi guys, I had an accident yesterday while I was going to pick up a rider. A car hit me from the back while I had my blinkers on trying to make a left. I am submitting the incident report form once I know the police report number. Can anyone tell me how things might look like after the accident, and how long will it take to be refunded for my damages? thank you!


Sorry to hear what happened. Your personal insurance may drop you. Just be prepared.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Another question...Is your car paid off? If not, whatever you receive to fix the car goes to the lien holder as well (both names on check). The lien holder wants the car fixed so they will release the money to a car repair. You don't actually receive money.


----------



## Zou (Jun 8, 2018)

Uberbrent said:


> Another question...Is your car paid off? If not, whatever you receive to fix the car goes to the lien holder as well (both names on check). The lien holder wants the car fixed so they will release the money to a car repair. You don't actually receive money.


I own the car fortunately! Good point! Thanks



SEAL Team 5 said:


> There is no deductible on liability. You will receive the full amount. Now, please don't take this the wrong way, but I can tell from your previous posts that you are a little ignorant when it comes to at fault accidents when insurance is involved. The most important thing is to not let the other driver's insurance adjuster dictate to you.
> 
> You have the right to have your vehicle repaired at any place you see fit. You have the right to get estimates from any place you see fit and demand that their insurance company pays the full amount. You have the right to be compensated for the cost of a rental car of like model until your vehicle is repaired. You have the right to be compensated for loss of revenue since the vehicle that you operate your business for is damaged. If you do not understand everything *DO NOT *sign anything. In fact you might want to ask this forum for advice after speaking with their adjuster.
> 
> And just for future reference, aren't you starting to experience some neck and back pain after the horrendous accident that was caused by someone else?


Thank you for helping with being less ignorant!I am going to see a doctor monday to leave a paper trail for my case. A lot recommended to have a lawyer especially if physical pain is involved. I will make sure to follow ur recommendations man! Thanks


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Zou said:


> I will make sure to follow ur recommendations man! Thanks


*WARNING!* The following my sound harsh, uncalledfor and otherwise mean, but it has to be said. It is nothing personally against you, but to you in the circumstance you are currently in and hopefully as an example and learning experience to all the others doing Uber and Lyft similar to your circumstances PRIOR TO the accident:

You have no business doing Uber and/or Lyft for the following reasons:

You do not understand both the responsibilities and risks in transporting people for hire.
You did not bother to first fully read and understand the various insurance policies including your own personal insurance policy and the insurance policy provided by Uber/Lyft.
There are way too many people that think they can just sign up pass an inspection and test and make money. You are transporting people and they are putting their lives and the lives of others in your hands.

Yes, there are a lot of things wrong with the way Uber and Lyft work. But that in no way absolves a persons responsibility for his/her actions and decisions.

I do however wish you the best outcome possible, although that may be a lot less than what you were hoping for. It is unfortunate that you were involved in an accident. It is more unfortunate that someone else was at fault.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

One good point is that you were on your way to pick up a passenger, so you are somewhat covered under uber's insurance if the at fault party fails to pay. If you had the app on waiting for a request, neither your personal or uber's insurance would cover anything.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

One suggestion. Before you negotiate with the other driver's insurance company get your own estimate for repair. Do not show the estimate to the insurance company until they offer you a settlement. Only then show them the estimate and only if their estimate is lower than yours. If their estimate is higher, take the money.

Also, negotiate for lost earnings.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

njn said:


> One good point is that you were on your way to pick up a passenger, so you are somewhat covered under uber's insurance if the at fault party fails to pay. If you had the app on waiting for a request, neither your personal or uber's insurance would cover anything.


This is why ride share insurance endorsement on your policy is so important. It covers the gap in coverage between your personal policy and ride share companies policy. It also reduces the deductible to $500. My endorsement costs $260 per year and I feel is well worth it.



mikes424 said:


> One suggestion. Before you negotiate with the other driver's insurance company get your own estimate for repair. Do not show the estimate to the insurance company until they offer you a settlement. Only then show them the estimate and only if their estimate is lower than yours. If their estimate is higher, take the money.
> 
> Also, negotiate for lost earnings.


Definitely go after their insurance company for lost earnings. That is a legitimate claim.


----------

